# How to insulate around recessed spotlights



## bodoody (4 Dec 2008)

Hi all, anyone any good tips on how to insulate around recessed spotlights without setting the house on fire? I have a gale force wind coming down from the attic through our 5 recessed spots and it's not pleasant!


----------



## Bluebells (5 Dec 2008)

From the title, I thought you were asking how to keep  attic insulation away from the lights. 

For that, you need earthenware flowerpots inverted over the light fitting. This stops them from overheating. 

Try it, it might block some of the draught. 

Why do the lights fit so badly?


----------



## Hoagy (5 Dec 2008)

I love the flowerpot idea. 

You could try fire hoods like these, which you should be able to get from your local electrical wholesalers.


----------



## davek36 (5 Dec 2008)

i insulate attics every day and yes the easiest and cheapest way is the flower pot idea


----------



## angela59 (5 Dec 2008)

Hi,

I have just had the A energy rated recessed lights installed - is it any particular type of flower pot - the terracota ones with the whole in the bottom and would you go for the small or medium size ones?  

Thanks in advance.

Angela59


----------



## Bluebells (6 Dec 2008)

Terracotta ? Yes.
With a hole? Yes
Size? Too small, and the pot will heat up and defeat the purpose. As big as you like, as long as you isolate the insulation from the lights


----------



## sparkeee (6 Dec 2008)

get spots with coffin boxes fitted


----------



## angela59 (6 Dec 2008)

Hi Bluebells,

Thanks for that.

Angela59


----------



## NHG (8 Dec 2008)

Very interested in this thread,  is there any way of puting covers over recessed lights (fitted 9 years ago) which are fitted to our downstairs celings, we can get to the upstairs ones from the attic space.  Never heard or thought about them being a fire hazard until I came across it here.  We have a separate transformer with each light.

I must check out the bulbs that we have.  In the 9 years we have only had to replace about 5 bulbs in total (we have all recessed in the house including sealed ones in the bathrooms and in the facia outside the house)


----------

